# [BUG&FIX] attenzione a gcc 3.4.4!! fa casini

## abaddon83

ciao, se state dando un emerge -uD world occhio a gcc 3.4.4 che fa grossi casini, non riesce più a trovare le librerie che gli servono link troncati e tante altre belle cose....

per oviare al problema c'è sto link qua: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94959

in breve:

```

#nano /etc/ld.so.conf (e sistemate i link rotti, dovrebbe essere questo "/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.x.x" mettete 3.4.4)

#ldconfig

#gcc-config

```

e dovrebbe sistemarsi il tutto

ciao

----------

## cloc3

Grazie.

Strano che, per me, tutto sia filato liscio su una installazione a 32 bit e sia successo quel casino che dici sulla 64.

----------

## Josuke

strano...non ho avuto problemi di sorta nel passaggio

----------

## lavish

tutto ok per me... è bastato un gcc-config 1 e un fix_libtool_files.sh (amd64)

----------

